# No pheasant thread?



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

birdhntr said:


> The fools game.This is already turning into what we already learned from the put n take program years ago.SMH.
> They said this will spark interest in pheasant hunting but I believe the interest is already there.
> Privately run game farms can do a much better job than the government.
> You get what you pay for that's for sure.


I hunted the last two years of the Put N Take with friends early 80's sparked my interest, i am still hunting and buying licenses and stamps support the programs.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

I think this thread got off the rails some how. any stories about Michigan saber tail roosters being hunted or even seen!

Hal


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

DirtySteve said:


> 60 cars opening day doesnt sound so bad. From what I heard the DNR had it very well organized each year opening day and regulated the number of hunters in the field at a time. I hunted many times after opening day and rarely saw more than one other car. Often had it to myself.


I live a few miles from RL so I stop by frequently to see how things are going while I take my morning calls, it was an orange Army brigade at first but it was pretty much diminished by 10 am. There is definitely room for improvment to get more ground to release birds and there is plenty of ground at Rose Lake but the deer hunters need to be respected so there is a pretty large movement to get other SGA's back in the mix. Personally, I loved what I saw there were several groups from the UP, Traverse City, and even Chicago which was great to see.


----------



## rkc118 (Oct 30, 2014)

I was able to get out to one of the release sites friday afternoon. saw a rooster crossing the road as I changed at the car. Was able to harvest a bird within 30 minutes, only my third time ever pheasant hunting. In 2 minds about the experience. Happy to have some game in the fridge, but the put-n-take aspect not so much. Bird was 5 yards away on the ground, didn't even flush after I missed my first shot. Didn't seem as "sporting" as I thought it might. As a way to help me at least see some birds and maybe harvest a few more this season as I try and learn more about how to target them, I can see the program as a positive for hunter recruitment. Which I believe is one of the reasons for the program, so that is good I think.

regarding the question about license/stamp. What I did was to go to the DNR license site on my phone and reprint my base license after checking the boxes for all my different licenses, (fishing, furbearer, pheasant, etc.). then save the pdf to my phone. I guess I had expected to get a paper license or something in the mail with my other purchases (fall turkey tag, trapping tags, etc.), but there was not anything in there for pheasant.

Anyway, back to the bird crossing the road (serious question, though I fear a bunch of why did the pheasant cross the road jokes), he was headed to some very thick shrubs. probably 10 acres or so of public land there, completely covered by lowland swamp/shrubs. Would it be worth going through that area to look for planted birds that had "escaped" there, or would that type of area not be attractive to them? I plan to scout that area for potential trapping sites anyway, but just curious if I could "expect" to see any birds there or not. thanks.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

I guide on a couple of preserves and there are a few factors that come into play with released birds. The first is all breeders and birds are not alike some have explosive birds that are harder to get than wild birds and others are slugs. The second is the birds when they hit the ground, the first birds to die are stupid with no wild sense whatsoever then you get the runners and finally you get birds that seem to come out of the egg with wild acumen. 

I guess the best way to ensure your not dealing with dummies is go a few days after a plant and then you get birds with some street smarts because survivors do wild up quick.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

rkc118 said:


> I was able to get out to one of the release sites friday afternoon. saw a rooster crossing the road as I changed at the car. Was able to harvest a bird within 30 minutes, only my third time ever pheasant hunting. In 2 minds about the experience. Happy to have some game in the fridge, but the put-n-take aspect not so much. Bird was 5 yards away on the ground, didn't even flush after I missed my first shot. Didn't seem as "sporting" as I thought it might. As a way to help me at least see some birds and maybe harvest a few more this season as I try and learn more about how to target them, I can see the program as a positive for hunter recruitment. Which I believe is one of the reasons for the program, so that is good I think.
> 
> regarding the question about license/stamp. What I did was to go to the DNR license site on my phone and reprint my base license after checking the boxes for all my different licenses, (fishing, furbearer, pheasant, etc.). then save the pdf to my phone. I guess I had expected to get a paper license or something in the mail with my other purchases (fall turkey tag, trapping tags, etc.), but there was not anything in there for pheasant.
> 
> Anyway, back to the bird crossing the road (serious question, though I fear a bunch of why did the pheasant cross the road jokes), he was headed to some very thick shrubs. probably 10 acres or so of public land there, completely covered by lowland swamp/shrubs. Would it be worth going through that area to look for planted birds that had "escaped" there, or would that type of area not be attractive to them? I plan to scout that area for potential trapping sites anyway, but just curious if I could "expect" to see any birds there or not. thanks.


I bought a license online in it was sent to my e-mail to print.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Ran down to one of the planted SGAs last week, bought my pheasant license on my way down. There was a CO in the parking area, checked my license etc. I asked him why a state agency would put effort into a non native species, he gave a political answer. He was respectful and very helpful as I had never been to this SGA before.

Was able to kick up one rooster after about 30 minutes of pounding cover, I don’t have a pointing dog.

Saw a few other groups with dogs and three other birds were killed while I was there. It was a fun morning doing something I don’t usually do.

It did get me thinking, how wild is it that our DNR and many in neighboring states have programs set up to raise and stock non native birds. I don’t think the MIDNR should stop there, I would happily pay $50 for a Mule Deer stamp, or even a trophy stamp where certain public land areas had 200” whitetails released that were from a farm.

I am mostly being facetious ….


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

I went to a release site by myself on the opener and had a blast. Ended up meeting and hunting with a couple old timers and a dog. I couldn't stick around long because I had to get to work but it was fun.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Josh R said:


> View attachment 794625


Josh R opinion is if you go to a release site and have fun which several members have stated here on this thread you are hillbilly *******, but he will let you slide if you go to a pheasant farm paying 300 to 400 dollars you are cool.. It is an option we have now - release sites- and seems lots of hunters enjoy it.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

steelyspeed said:


> Ran down to one of the planted SGAs last week, bought my pheasant license on my way down. There was a CO in the parking area, checked my license etc. I asked him why a state agency would put effort into a non native species, he gave a political answer. He was respectful and very helpful as I had never been to this SGA before.
> 
> Was able to kick up one rooster after about 30 minutes of pounding cover, I don’t have a pointing dog.
> 
> ...



*Great idea!!!* Crocodile shooting in some inland lakes, how about Hog hunting in Michigan? 🙄 🙄


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hackman said:


> Josh R opinion is if you go to a release site and have fun which several members have stated here on this thread you are hillbilly *******, but he will let you slide if you go to a pheasant farm paying 300 to 400 dollars you are cool.. It is an option we have now - release sites- and seems lots of hunters enjoy it.


I don’t think I’ve ever spent 3-400 at a pheasant farm...so I must not be cool. What’s really grinding the gears of guys who have put in the effort to chase wild birds and be successful is that the money could have been allocated to improve and or purchase new lands where pheasants are already established. And also why should I have a to buy a $25 pheasant stamp to participate in a hunt I won’t even do just to satisfy someone else...


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

Hackman said:


> Josh R opinion is if you go to a release site and have fun which several members have stated here on this thread you are hillbilly *******, but he will let you slide if you go to a pheasant farm paying 300 to 400 dollars you are cool.. It is an option we have now - release sites- and seems lots of hunters enjoy it.


Everyone thinks they are better than the other guy, give it a couple of years and the facts will prove that it's either a benefit or bust.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Chessieman said:


> *Great idea!!!* Crocodile shooting in some inland lakes, how about Hog hunting in Michigan?


Exactly!! As long as they only release males… no problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever spent 3-400 at a pheasant farm...so I must not be cool. What’s really grinding the gears of guys who have put in the effort to chase wild birds and be successful is that the money could have been allocated to improve and or purchase new lands where pheasants are already established. And also why should I have a to buy a $25 pheasant stamp to participate in a hunt I won’t even do just to satisfy someone else...


Didn't they only sell 9000 licenses? That's $225k. What's that, 30 acres without equipment or manpower to maintain?


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Guy63 said:


> Didn't they only sell 9000 licenses? That's $225k. What's that, 30 acres without equipment or manpower to maintain?


Each game area has a state employee that maintain it. The state employee maintains several areas and they all have there equipment which they've had long before the release program was started.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hackman said:


> Each game area has a state employee that maintain it. The state employee maintains several areas and they all have there equipment which they've had long before the release program was started.


That's if the 30 acres is in close proximity to the existing state land you may be able to support.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Trust me I'm all for added habitat but there's not much power with 225k. Private land farms would have to be bought out and improved instead of home builders/developers. Lots of farms are turning into subs or 5-10 acre lots for houses all over the place.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

They trying to make Michigan something it is not, it is not and will not be a destination state for pheasants. It was fine the way it was, a few people think they know better tho and are making the majority foot the bill for a few. 
Of course tho, that's just my opinion 😬


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Take that 225k a year and add it up over 5 years and now you’re talking some coin. But I predict we’ll see license sales dip even more over the coming years while guys drift away from pheasants and focus more on grouse and woodcock. That 225k will quickly become an amount that can’t even support the system it’s trying to keep up. History is just repeating itself here.....


----------



## Mitten state (Dec 13, 2020)

I went to one of the SGA releases sites today for the first time. I had fun and so did the dog. Being able to drop my daughter off at kindergarten just before 9:00 and was still able to be at a SGA by 9:30 with a realistic chance
















at birds was fun. The birds flew strong and was well worth $25 IMO to be out with the dog and shooting on a day when I otherwise wouldn’t have had time even if I only go once or a few times. I talked with two other guys back at the truck, one said he hadn’t seen anything and the other said he put one up but missed.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Mitten state said:


> I went to one of the SGA releases sites today for the first time. I had fun and so did the dog. Being able to drop my daughter off at kindergarten just before 9:00 and was still able to be at a SGA by 9:30 with a realistic chance
> View attachment 794874
> 
> View attachment 794873
> ...


Nice work! Dog looks well. But I don't think he likes cameras.

Sent from my SM-A025V using Tapatalk


----------



## nick brown (Mar 6, 2012)

Finished up early at work this morning so I decided to head out and hunt some public land close to home. Hunted about 3 hours and moved 20 birds. 8 hens 12 roosters I believe. Had some nice dog work on some hens and 2 roosters. Only had one good shot and messed it up. The other rooster took the back exit out of a thick patch of willows. Lots of wild flushes. Had a great time, can’t wait to get out and do it again.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Today was my first day of pheasant hunting this year. Went up in the thumb to chase some wild birds on public land. First spot was very flooded in areas. The small patches of decent high ground held birds. 1.5 hrs of hunting moved 10 birds 2 roosters. I bagged the first bird pointed 5 minutes into the day. Only saw one other rooster that was too far out. Lots of good dog work and great points on hens. 

2nd spot hunted 1.5 hrs and produced 2 hens that were arrant flushes by me. One of them the dog was pushing up a ditch edge toward me. Overall a great day in my opinion. Left after 3 hrs of hunting. Forgot my boots in garage and only had short hiking shoes with me. It was extremely wet and miserable conditions for not having proper footwear.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

DirtySteve said:


> Today was my first day of pheasant hunting this year. Went up in the thumb to chase some wild birds on public land. First spot was very flooded in areas. The small patches of decent high ground held birds. 1.5 hrs of hunting moved 10 birds 2 roosters. I bagged the first bird pointed 5 minutes into the day. Only saw one other rooster that was too far out. Lots of good dog work and great points on hens.
> 
> 2nd spot hunted 1.5 hrs and produced 2 hens that were arrant flushes by me. One of them the dog was pushing up a ditch edge toward me. Overall a great day in my opinion. Left after 3 hrs of hunting. Forgot my boots in garage and only had short hiking shoes with me. It was extremely wet and miserable conditions for not having proper footwear.
> 
> ...


Nice looking gun


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Guy63 said:


> Nice looking gun


Thanks. Picked that one up off of gunbroker last year. Best purchase I have made in awhile. Just over 5lbs makes for easy walking.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Take that 225k a year and add it up over 5 years and now you’re talking some coin. But I predict we’ll see license sales dip even more over the coming years while guys drift away from pheasants and focus more on grouse and woodcock. That 225k will quickly become an amount that can’t even support the system it’s trying to keep up. History is just repeating itself here.....


Still not even close to enough funds. It would be sweet to add additional 100+ acre areas to each county in the southern lower over what there is today. Not sure how many per county but the biologists may? I'd like to see some out of the box plan like I'll pay $1000 for a lifetime license but DNR adds 3 100 acre parcels in St Clair and 5 150's in Sanilac and so on.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Sounds like they just got a $25,000 donation for releasing pheasants.....
That's probably how this thing will survive


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't believe I am using valuable time during hunting season on this but there is so much incorrect information I can't resist. 

1. Google "Echo Chamber" 
2. 9000+ Stamps sold so far, DNR estimated less than 1500, MPHI needs 5000 . = Success
3. Hunters are already increasing, hopefully, they do go to grouse, woodcock, and donate to conservation efforts. 
4. Do not believe anything you read here, I have not seen a single factual argument against releases in this entire thread...buying land? What? Google Chewbacca Defense 
5. *If you paid $25 go have some fun life is short*, there are always bush kickers at the SGA with plants take your dog and show them how to hunt. It's very rewarding, instead of running my dog I stop by Rose Lake and hopefully run into an empty-handed hunter and take him for a run to put up some birds.
6. The $25,000 donation is just the beginning.


----------



## nick brown (Mar 6, 2012)

Wild birds. Moved 4 roosters and 3 hens in an hour and a half today.


----------



## GrouseHntr (Nov 2, 2008)

Howitzer said:


> 4. Do not believe anything you read here, I have not seen a single factual argument against releases in this entire thread...


But that is intentionally being obtuse about why people are upset about the stamp. Nobody cares that pheasants are planted. Literally, nobody cares. What they care about is the promise for habitat improvement/procurement that went out the window, and the fact that anyone who hunts state land now has to buy a stamp for hunting pheasant even when they don't hunt the release areas.



Howitzer said:


> 3. Hunters are already increasing, hopefully, they do go to grouse, woodcock, and donate to conservation efforts.


Wouldn't it be great if instead of HOPING some new hunters will do that, instead that the $25 stamp fee somehow aided in conservation and habitat improvement? Oh wait....
I hope the program dies and more people stand up against it when it is brought up in the future. My hunting licenses should support wild animals and birds, not farmed released birds for others to kill.


----------



## Mitten state (Dec 13, 2020)

I would think that most people already pheasant hunting public land would easily benefit and get $25 worth out of these SGA. At any rate it doesn’t seem any different than the vast majority of deer hunting only people in this state being made to buy a small game license to support rabbit and grouse hunting since deer are the real money maker for the state. I went back to the same SGA today. I only had a couple of free hours but was able to hunt for an hour and less than an hour round trip drive time. It’s a fun opportunity when wild grouse or pheasant are a 3 hour round trip drive and not an option. I’ve seen other guys out their both days so it seems to be popular.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

GrouseHntr said:


> But that is intentionally being obtuse about why people are upset about the stamp. Nobody cares that pheasants are planted. Literally, nobody cares. What they care about is the promise for habitat improvement/procurement that went out the window, and the fact that anyone who hunts state land now has to buy a stamp for hunting pheasant even when they don't hunt the release areas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echo Chamber. You believe you a 100% right therefore anyone that holds a different opinion is wrong. One of my favorite George Patton quotes, "If everyone is thinking alike, then someone isn't thinking" .

It's here to stay buddy, buck up, and find a way to work your ideology into something productive. I'm done here, there is hunting to do.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Hunted some public ground today and had some luck. Had one errand flush and two by the dog. The first flush I was way to far behind my dog. 2nd flush 1 shot and it was a poke to boot.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Howitzer said:


> I can't believe I am using valuable time during hunting season on this but there is so much incorrect information I can't resist.
> 
> 1. Google "Echo Chamber"
> 2. 9000+ Stamps sold so far, DNR estimated less than 1500, MPHI needs 5000 . = Success
> ...


Do you know any of the reasoning behind item #2 you listed. If that is actually true, then it is absurd. I wanted to see how many people hunt pheasants in michigan and in 2015 there were ~23000 hunters (see attached MI 2019 pheasant anaylasis). The DNR is requiring all lower peninsula public land pheasant hunters to buy the stamp. Did the DNR actually believe that there are less than 1500 people in michigan who pheasant hunt on public land in the lower peninsula?


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

MichiganManiac it's good to see someone is looking at this objectively. To answer your question about number #2 there is so little information about how many pheasant hunters there are surveys and wild a$$ guesses is all we got including the DNR. The DNR director, his deputy Shannon Hannah and Sara Thompson who is on her 4th job in the DNR since I have been keeping track of are not friends to sportsman and they estimated 1500. The rest of the data goes back several years and I can't recall the exact number or year the last survey was conducted.

What we do know is no matter what your cause is the DNR can not be trusted or relied on for anything, so if anyone has an idea do it because the DNR is not in the mindset of improving anything for the purpose of hunting. For me, I'm moving out west in 3 years Michigan is a fiasco. 

Also keep in mind that the 9000 stamp number does not include 2500 stamps for the military personal in Michigan because they are exempt.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

He says 10k sold but who knows. They will probably disclose it when the season is over. The FB comments are the same as here. The guys that have been hunting "wild" birds don't want any new hunters. They want it all to themselves like a fishing hole.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Guy63 said:


> He says 10k sold but who knows. They will probably disclose it when the season is over. The FB comments are the same as here. The guys that have been hunting "wild" birds don't want any new hunters. They want it all to themselves like a fishing hole.


Interesting.
During the initial start of the release program they claimed that the release areas didn't have wild birds and that they wouldn't release birds where there was a wild population.
So much misinformation.hmmm.
And when it comes to spots to hunt and fish people have for the most always been tight lipped.
It is more relevant than ever with invention of the internet and the internet hunter.This way you don't have to do it the hard way and put in some time.Then they can flock to it and devour the wildlife.
I'm not giving up any of my spots and why should I.SMH.
This thread has very few talking but has 3000 views already.
They are cyber scouting in general.Not all but most.
We did a little bit of a test run once.
Mentioned a location that we supposedly clobbered the fish at.No one was there Saturday.Put it out there Saturday night and Sunday morning before light there was 50 people there.lol.
Suckers!!!


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

The best thing to come out of the pheasant program. The reading entertainment I get out of pheasant threads.
Like Gump. That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

Ottenbad said:


> so as someone that lives in GR with an 8 month old setter...which SGA would you recommend I check out based on your experiences with crowd and bird numbers? I'm equidistant from cornish and rose lake SGAS....would like to check one out in the next couple weeks to get her some bird exposure...Thanks


I have not hunted Cornish, but my son does with his 6 1/2 month old golden retriever. He has not shot a bird, but has missed his share! In talking with him, he says that the cover in the field that he's been in was a bit much for a young dog. I asked why he didn't go to one of the other Cornish fields and he said that they always had cars parked there (he wants to be alone with his dog.)

The Rose Lake SGA gets hit hard, but has beaucoup birds dumped into it. The cover there ranges all over the spectrum and I would hunt a 6 month old in most places there with no hesitation.

So I guess it's a decision between being fairly alone with your dog and being patient or being in fields with other hunters on your far left or way up ahead of you. Not having hunted Cornish myself, I would suggest RL as I know your dog will do okay in the cover and probably get a snootful of bird.

If you ever consider Crow Island, be aware that the Panko unit has some really great pheasant cover, but most of the birds get pushed into the nastiest cover that you will have trouble even seeing your dog (I'm talking 6' high thick stuff, with shot blocking bushes and stunted trees interspersed.)


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Just watched Michigan Out Of Doors. How cool to see that kid so excited to get his 1st pheasant!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

ab5228 said:


> View attachment 796035
> 
> speaking of conservation, this was a nice stand of switchgrass two years ago. Fescue taking it over rapidly. We need money towards maintaining the habitat that is put out. We need more prescribed burning. Fescue sucks


Unfortunately a couple of the state lands and H.A.P. farms i hunt have alot of this. Good luck trying to hold pheasants in that.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

DirtySteve said:


> I dont take anything personally. To be honest I read through the bill as passed and the summary. I dont see where it even allows for the DNR to use any percentage of the money for administrative purposes. I think it is being a little naive to think this program would not have a cost burden to the department though. It is always easy to sit on the outside and wonder what in the world could they need to spend on. I say the same things about purchasing dept at my company. Those people work long hours like everyone else though.


Hi Steve, My problem with enforcement is the expenditures are staggering the current budget for fisheries and wildlife is (rounding up) $80M with enforcement at $45M and enforcement uses more money than ALL of the fisheries, that's BS IMO. I am on a local township board and public safety (the Police) decided it would be a good idea for the police to help USDA kill deer for CWD. Of course this led to expensive training, rifles, suppressors, thermal equipment yada yada. 

When you hand bureaucrats a chance to grab money it goes up in smoke. If you read the link below look at page 9, natural resources is 1% of the entire budget...1% stinking percent for the great lake state which could be an outdoor lover mecca of the midwest. 



https://www.house.mi.gov/hfa/PDF/Briefings/DNR_BudgetBriefing_fy20-21.pdf


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

ab5228 said:


> View attachment 796035
> 
> speaking of conservation, this was a nice stand of switchgrass two years ago. Fescue taking it over rapidly. We need money towards maintaining the habitat that is put out. We need more prescribed burning. Fescue sucks





Ottenbad said:


> so as someone that lives in GR with an 8 month old setter...which SGA would you recommend I check out based on your experiences with crowd and bird numbers? I'm equidistant from cornish and rose lake SGAS....would like to check one out in the next couple weeks to get her some bird exposure...Thanks



Read this in my MOOD magazine about grouse.. Then seen on MOOD show that they're going to plant birds (pheasants) twice a week at some places mostly lower MI .. hopefully pheasants come back and this works !!

These were in magazine. Wanted to post for you'll because I know a pheasant hunter is also a partridge hunter "most" times...


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Read this in my MOOD magazine about grouse.. Then seen on MOOD show that they're going to plant birds (pheasants) twice a week at some places mostly lower MI .. hopefully pheasants come back and this works !!


This is not a stocking program, they only release Males for shooting purposes


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

This seems to be a pheasant thread….I found some wild birds this week. I think they’re progeny of birds planted in the 1880’s. #braggadocios

Public Land Birds








Private Land


----------



## Point Blank Kennels (Nov 15, 2015)

Had a good morning on state land, my 11 yr old son shot his limit in 2.5 hrs


----------



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

Shot 3 Wild public land roosters this weekend. Miss 3 others. Fingers crossed that more corn gets cut before next weekend. If not then it should make for a fantastic late season.







View attachment 797399
View attachment 797399


----------



## 144486 (Oct 12, 2021)

Ottenbad said:


> so as someone that lives in GR with an 8 month old setter...which SGA would you recommend I check out based on your experiences with crowd and bird numbers? I'm equidistant from cornish and rose lake SGAS....would like to check one out in the next couple weeks to get her some bird exposure...Thanks


I've hunted my young dogs on pheasant and haven't had a problem with the grouse or any other upland bird.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Mike Bomasa said:


> I've hunted my young dogs on pheasant and haven't had a problem with the grouse or any other upland bird.


In regards to my statement.
I am very familiar with the pup he has.
It is bred for grouse.
It was bred out of Ponderosa Mac which after this trial season Mac is to be noted as the greatest grouse trial champion in the history of grouse trials.Can it hunt pheasant.Yes.

But what he has is a dog that can perform clean work.
Once a point is established the dog will not move an inch or encroach and or bump a bird.
He will be able to go in front of the dog and make a flush attempt walking around for minutes on end and it won't move a muscle.
Pheasants will degrade this especially at an early age and create chase.
Ottenbad can do what he pleases with his pup and I was only providing insight on my take to him because I helped line him up with the pup.


----------



## dbortola (Oct 25, 2017)

Finally got out yesterday in Central Ohio in the afternoon for a couple hours on some land that backs up to a wildlife area. Fergie nailed this big rooster near a creekbottom. Dropped it at 30 yrds. 1st bird I every shot with my Dickinsion 16ga SxS.


----------



## nick brown (Mar 6, 2012)

ab5228 said:


> This seems to be a pheasant thread….I found some wild birds this week. I think they’re progeny of birds planted in the 1880’s. #braggadocios
> 
> Public Land Birds
> View attachment 796933
> ...


Small world. I know your pubic land spot. Actually ran the dog there today. It’s one of my favorite places to run the dog. Seen a few there today not as many as usual. No shots fired.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

nick brown said:


> Small world. I know your pubic land spot. Actually ran the dog there today. It’s one of my favorite places to run the dog. Seen a few there today not as many as usual. No shots fired.


Nice, I like that spot I’ve hit that spot twice this year and only put up one bird each time though. I’d like to see some prescribed burns out there… I hunted near there today on other public ground. I knocked down two roosters but the second one was not hit well, he hit the ground running and wasn’t recovered. It’s been a pretty good early season for me. Today was my last hunt before deer season.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Took my dad out today. On our way to hunt I asked if he had the pheasant stamp. “No, what’s that?” We stopped at a gas station so he could buy the stamp, guy behind the counter says, “you need a stamp to hunt pheasants now?”
Anyways, another pheasant stamp sold for hunting wild birds no where near release sites.


----------



## fishstruction (Aug 7, 2014)

Went with a buddy today we ended up getting 3 and my buddy missed 2. Saw plenty of birds and had a good time. For some reason it won’t let me load pictures.


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer (Jan 10, 2014)

MPHI can suck it. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer (Jan 10, 2014)

A couple of hunts from over the last two weeks in December chasing wilds!


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

When I was a kid in the 1960' s we heard and saw pheasant all the time. What we never saw was deer. (Near Allegan)

It has been at least 20 years since I heard a pheasant and longer since I seen one. 

Deer? I have long lost count of how many I have shot. We see herds of 30 or more frequently.


Conclusion: Deer eat pheasant.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Went to Walkiewicz yesterday for the first time and it was a great experience.Ive always went to pheasant ridge and Andy does a great job too.


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

Full_Draw_Killer said:


> A couple of hunts from over the last two weeks in December chasing wilds!


Jealous,great video with great dog work .we are sidelined with an unfortunate foot injury on my dog .december seasons are my favorite time to chase wilds on public land


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer (Jan 10, 2014)

anticipation said:


> Jealous,great video with great dog work .we are sidelined with an unfortunate foot injury on my dog .december seasons are my favorite time to chase wilds on public land


Dang it man! Hoping for a speedy and easy recovery. Thanks for following along.


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

Full_Draw_Killer said:


> A couple of hunts from over the last two weeks in December chasing wilds!


Great dogs and video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Put up a few hens at one public spot and then got these two on private this morning.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Pheasants. Tried public wild non release sites yesterday. Four spots. Flushing Lab. Zero flushes. Three sets of tracks. Decent covers. I even let him get ahead a couple times when he was hot just hoping to see something flush. Fresh air. Sore legs. Tired dog. The pheasants won the day.
Would love to see minimum 50/50 stamp money allocation. Habitat/land acquisition first. Releases secondary. Places to go should be the priority. And it reduces crowding. Feels like I'm paying for someone else's hunt if all money goes to release birds. Just my opinion.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Made a new friend this morning, Aspen. We found some more hens on public and then ended the season with two birds on private. She made a great retrieve on a poorly hit rooster that hit the ground running on one of the birds.








That’s a wrap on the season for us.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

ab5228 said:


> Made a new friend this morning, Aspen. We found some more hens on public and then ended the season with two birds on private. She made a great retrieve on a poorly hit rooster that hit the ground running on one of the birds.
> View attachment 808005
> 
> That’s a wrap on the season for us.


A good fit lab is incredible on cripples the way they go after them.Nothing better in my eyes on wounded game.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Last day.
Going to see if we can get it done!


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

birdhntr said:


> Last day.
> Going to see if we can get it done!


Good luck!


----------



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

We ended our season on the 29th. Got out a little later than usual. Got to this spot around 12:30, had already been hunted by at least one person who clearly spent a lot of time zig zagging the cover. But I noticed their boot tracks ended at the thick stuff so we went in there and flushed two roosters and I was lucky enough to connect on this mature bird. We finished the year with 9 public land roosters. Saw multiple birds on every hunt, and only 2 hunts with no rooster sightings. Already dreaming about next season.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Tomfive5 said:


> We ended our season on the 29th. Got out a little later than usual. Got to this spot around 12:30, had already been hunted by at least one person who clearly spent a lot of time zig zagging the cover. But I noticed their boot tracks ended at the thick stuff so we went in there and flushed two roosters and I was lucky enough to connect on this mature bird. We finished the year with 9 public land roosters. Saw multiple birds on every hunt, and only 2 hunts with no rooster sightings. Already dreaming about next season.


But there aren’t birds in Michigan anymore…haha great season.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

One to finish the season out on.
We hunted from around 8 to 230.Started with damp wet conditions with wind and the temps kept falling while the wind kept climbing.
My face and eyes are dried out 😆.








Walked 7 miles today and seen probably 25 hens and two roosters.
Actually probably only hunted 3.5 hours between moving to other spots and taking breaks.
Birds were wild flushing but I was lucky that this one held for a point from Dixie and let me flush it.
Annie had a nice point and I circled her a couple times then heard the wings of a bird going but never seen it.lol.What the heck!


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wild Birds


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Heading out for an evening snack in the rain.


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Pup had a satisfying day a few months ago at rose lake.


----------

